# Pathological Liars!



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Wondering if anyone has encountered the repeat PAX who always says "I'll tip you in the app" and of course, never does. How, if at all, have you addressed this? Were you direct upon picking them up the next time? Did you one star them? Any other actions you took? Let us know. Thanks!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I automatically decide to rate them one or two stars when they mention a tip. I cannot be conned into waiting longer over a promise of a tip. It could be one buck, but most of the time it is nothing.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Wondering if anyone has encountered the repeat PAX who always says "I'll tip you in the app" and of course, never does. How, if at all, have you addressed this? Were you direct upon picking them up the next time? Did you one star them? Any other actions you took? Let us know. Thanks!


they are the same people who say "don't worry I'll take care of you" and never tipped before, or gave you $11.00 on a $10.80 cab fare...

You either get a tip or you don't... Pushing the issue is going to get complaints and make you look like an A-hole.


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> they are the same people who say "don't worry I'll take care of you" and never tipped before, or gave you $11.00 on a $10.80 cab fare...
> 
> You either get a tip or you don't... Pushing the issue is going to get complaints and make you look like an A-hole.


Not if you have a good strategy.


----------



## htboston (Feb 22, 2016)

If your memory is good enough to remember the face of a non-tipper a second time, i would think any smart driver would rate them 1 star. Driving in the city, it's difficult to remember faces, after awhile everyone within the same race look similar to me


----------



## Jcewr17 (Feb 15, 2017)

It's 2017. Most people don't carry cash anymore and it's not like all they do all day is contemplate weather they should tip their uber driver who gave them a ride this morning. The only way tipping would increase is if Uber implements a pre-tipping option. Think about it. You get a ping during prime time with a $5, $10 $20 pre-tip attached to it wouldn't that wanna make you accept it in a heartbeat?


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I live in the north bay. were you affected by the fires? Yes my house burned down. $$$


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Mole said:


> I live in the north bay. were you affected by the fires? Yes my house burned down. $$$


?????


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> ?????


*Pathological Liars! I'm one of them I tell people I lost everything for cash tips.*


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Jcewr17 said:


> It's 2017. Most people don't carry cash anymore and it's not like all they do all day is contemplate weather they should tip their uber driver who gave them a ride this morning. The only way tipping would increase is if Uber implements a pre-tipping option. Think about it. You get a ping during prime time with a $5, $10 $20 pre-tip attached to it wouldn't that wanna make you accept it in a heartbeat?


That would imply they care?


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

I don’t understand why passengers would even feel the need to say that they’ll tip you in the app. 

I just say thanks and hop out.


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

upyouruber said:


> Wondering if anyone has encountered the repeat PAX who always says "I'll tip you in the app" and of course, never does. How, if at all, have you addressed this? Were you direct upon picking them up the next time? Did you one star them? Any other actions you took? Let us know. Thanks!


how do I handle it? 
I move on with my life.


----------



## Remlap48.5 (Jan 26, 2016)

The odd thing is.. I've done a considerable number of rides for Uber and Lyft, and I'd never had any Lyft pax pull this lying bs. Either they discreetly tipped on the app, or they didn't. I never encountered any of this magnanimous "I'll tip ya on the app, buddy..oK"? crap with Uber pax that are rarely followed through on. Oh well.. wtfever


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I had a pick up going to the airport just before rush hour. Problems with their pick up location, get that sorted and get there and they toss their luggage into the trunk before I can get out of the car. We have a great conversation on the way to the airport and they say that they will tip, being that I don't care about tips I just gave them a five star thinking that they were full of it.

I check the app a few hours later and there is no tip and I shrug it off as it was not important anyways. Look later that night and there is a five dollar tip. Now the really weird part.... I cash out so have a negative balance of .50 and get up the next morning and I have five dollars left to cash out it seems that the five dollar tip got changed to a $10.50 tip. I have never seen tips be changed after an initial amount was shown it was very odd.


----------



## wingdog (Nov 6, 2017)

large tips are held back 'to prevent fraud' I've seen it explained in other threads. honestly I've never had this 'i'll tip you in the app' lie you guys keep going on about happen to me yet. Infact, the only tips I have gotten in the app are tips the pax told me about before they got out.. I get stealth 1 stars, not stealth tips. hahaha, and its not like you can lie about cash tips. 

Tonight I had an 'i'll tip you if you wait for my friend' girl who had an extra stop on her route. It might have only been $1 but it is also the only tip I got tonight, so whatever. every single pax who said they would tip me last week did, and last week tips paid for ALL of my fuel costs, plus a bit extra.


----------



## since05/16 (Jan 7, 2017)

Tips have been much less for me too.
Same car, same driver just different attitude from pax now uber charges much more per ride.
So now I assume no tip. Barely make conversation and give them the "have a great day". I would love to say I'll tip u in the app.....as they slam the door!


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

"I'll tip you in the app" is suppose to mean good. But some have taken advantage of it. Some people who stick to their word like to acknowledge the driver that the ride was appreciated.

I've had it done twice to me. On one ride after I never received a tip, I messaged Lyft that the rider was under age, which he was 17. I couldn't tell until he told me.


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

I usually tell them, " yes sir I'll be holding my breath."


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I was tipped $6 in the app for 22 rides last weekend. Shocking! Mind you I got plenty of 5 stars and 3 stinking badges! BUT it did get me thinking long and hard (hehe)...
Pax think I'm rich! Or richer than them that is. I dress well. I have a lovely Prius (shut up it is lovely) nice tunes, aux etc (no water or mints!) The little $hits think I don't need a tip. Well no more! This weekend I'm going in rags, I'm going to talk about how I have a baby in the hospital and how I'm living with a pervy uncle until I can get on my feet. I have been practicing crying in the mirror. This weekend the Paxholes will be tipping and I will have data for this experiment! $6 effing dollars  no more!


----------



## RangerBella (Nov 29, 2017)

I'm having a hard time spending those badges at the grocery store and the gas station..........anyone else having the same problem? Lol


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

RangerBella said:


> I'm having a hard time spending those badges at the grocery store and the gas station..........anyone else having the same problem? Lol


If you give my Unicorn Stevie those Stars he can give you a magical carriage ride...

But he smokes way to much pot to actually pay you for them...


----------



## Coffeekeepsmedriving (Oct 2, 2015)

upyouruber said:


> Wondering if anyone has encountered the repeat PAX who always says "I'll tip you in the app" and of course, never does. How, if at all, have you addressed this? Were you direct upon picking them up the next time? Did you one star them? Any other actions you took? Let us know. Thanks!


yes that is a scam! because than you leave them 5 stars and they laugh at you..
Rule of thumb is..if they tell you they will tip in the app..leave them a 1 rating..even if they tip you get even for those who dont.


----------



## the ferryman (Jun 7, 2016)

If you are going to tip it is best to do it up front or at least peel some bills off a pocket wad at the end. Style and class, baby!


----------



## JTTwentySeven (Jul 13, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I was tipped $6 in the app for 22 rides last weekend. Shocking! Mind you I got plenty of 5 stars and 3 stinking badges! BUT it did get me thinking long and hard (hehe)...
> Pax think I'm rich! Or richer than them that is. I dress well. I have a lovely Prius (shut up it is lovely) nice tunes, aux etc (no water or mints!) The little $hits think I don't need a tip. Well no more! This weekend I'm going in rags, I'm going to talk about how I have a baby in the hospital and how I'm living with a pervy uncle until I can get on my feet. I have been practicing crying in the mirror. This weekend the Paxholes will be tipping and I will have data for this experiment! $6 effing dollars  no more!


Tell us how it goes.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Tell us how it goes.


I couldn't do it. I'm all talk and no action. My tips still suck. I love the people of Sacramento. 99% of my rides are divine, but they're cheap bastards. I just won't take it personally anymore. I will accept the things I cannot change.


----------



## lio (Oct 30, 2017)

a lot these kind la


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

I have noticed that my tips are better when I'm in a good mood.
Dunno if these two things are related ... but, when I am smiling and conversational ... I make more tips.
When I am sullen, and quiet and almost cranky; well, I just don't do as well.
Hmph.

MOST times my tips are about 10% of the fares collected, when looked at per shift.
$120 in fares -- $13 in tips.
$62 in fares -- $6 in tips.

Argued with wifey, got a letter from IRS:
$95 in fares -- $2 in tips.
$110 in fares -- $6 in tips.

Wonder if there is a connection. Maybe I have some control over tips?
Naw.
It's the pax's fault.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Well they might lie about a tip, and still not exactly be a pathological liar.... but thats another story. I get lots of comps on my tablet slideshow. Then, mixed in with it (two shots out of about 80) I have a screen that says, "Tips are greatly appreciated, and are not included in fair" Don't think I have ever heard anyone mention those messages, but I sure saw my tips skyrocket immediately after implementing the tablet slideshow, with those couple tipping reminders ☺


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Mole said:


> I live in the north bay. were you affected by the fires? Yes my house burned down. $$$


I'm in Houston and I tell everyone my house flooded but they still don't tip.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> Well they might lie about a tip, and still not exactly be a pathological liar.... but thats another story. I get lots of comps on my tablet slideshow. Then, mixed in with it (two shots out of about 80) I have a screen that says, "Tips are greatly appreciated, and are not included in fair" Don't think I have ever heard anyone mention those messages, but I sure saw my tips skyrocket immediately after implementing the tablet slideshow, with those couple tipping reminders ☺


I hope your tablet does not mis spell "fare". 
It's only fair to tip, but most don't.
Fare/fair


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

JTTwentySeven said:


> Tell us how it goes.


So, tonight it is freezing! I put on my ex's lumberjack hoodie. It's quite scraggly but warm. First two rides 5 bucks cash each. Coincidence? I don't know!....

Conclusion added:
$27 tips for the night.
$20 cash $7 in the app
All I know is, I'm wearing that hoodie tomorrow.


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Houston and I tell everyone my house flooded but they still don't tip.


Ouch!


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Mole said:


> Ouch!


Not even that do they do anything for?
#millenials


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I'm in Houston and I tell everyone my house flooded but they still don't tip.


Jesus people suck! Talk about lack of basic human decency!


----------

